# Is GTA Aquaria's Rating / Feedback a waste of time ??



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Let me start by saying that I love the feedback portion of GTA's forum. It has helped me to choose the forum members that I want to buy and sell to because of the comments section and the positive, negative and neutral ratings. Other forums do not seem to offer this feature which in my opinion makes GTA Aquaria a superior offering

I don't know about you, but I read these rating postings and I make sure to add feedback as soon as I can after I have made a deal with one of our members.

I state this background information because I can't for the life of me, understand why many members will not, cannot, refuse to or are just too lazy to post feedback ??!!

I am usually the first to post positive feedback for another member after a transaction but if I don't see anything from them after 48 hours I will usually send them a PM to kindly request that they also leave me feedback. I would estimate that only about 50% of the time do they reply back to me or leave me feedback. I wonder why? Aren't we all here to support this forum and make it better or is the feedback section, a waste of time and regarded as bothersome ?

Is the process to load feedback onto the system too complicated ?
_Seems pretty straightforward to me _

Was the transaction not to their liking and they don't want to say anything ?
_Could be I guess but generally we each know if something went well or not, right ?_

Is there a time constraint or laziness factor at play here ? 
_Could be. We all have busy lives and responsibilities but don't we owe something to our fellow members and for Heavens sake, how long does this process take ?_

I guess this is my rant because I really do like the feedback section on this forum and I hope that it gets used for what it is meant for.

Am I alone in my opinion on this issue ?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm not a fan of the feedback system. I try to leave feedback whenever I can, but I don't like the way it's setup.

There are too many extraneous information to enter. Who cares if you're the seller/buyer/trader? Why do we have to leave a comment no matter what? I never have anything useful to say.

I would change it so that there's only a positive or a negative dropdown, and a comment section (publicly visible) that is optional for positive feedback and mandatory for negative feedback. Neutral feedback is almost never used anyway.


----------



## chi (May 13, 2013)

I use feedback. However it might be me, it usually take me a while to find out how to get to use feedback every time if I want to send one.


----------



## bc1281 (Feb 25, 2012)

I think people are more likely to post negative feedback than positive. No feedback is good feedback, keeps things simple.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Since you already have 50 positive feedbacks, I don't see the point of leaving more feedback. You're obviously a good trader.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Any way to fix itrader to make it work on tapatalk? 
I agree it's super useful but it's a terrible set up. Who cares who is the seller and buyer and blah blah. Just positive or negative plus a comment section. Write what ever your heart pleases. 
Is there a way to integrate it with user profiles? So that when you click on the user all those stats appear (posts, likes, positive, negative, comment section, etc, etc...)


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Bullet said:


> Let me start by saying that I love the feedback portion of GTA's forum. It has helped me to choose the forum members that I want to buy and sell to because of the comments section and the positive, negative and neutral ratings. Other forums do not seem to offer this feature which in my opinion makes GTA Aquaria a superior offering
> 
> I don't know about you, but I read these rating postings and I make sure to add feedback as soon as I can after I have made a deal with one of our members.
> 
> ...


You have 60 feedbacks and left 73 feedbacks for others. Sounds like a decent percentage to me. 
--
Paul


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

cb1021 said:


> Since you already have 50 positive feedbacks, I don't see the point of leaving more feedback. You're obviously a good trader.


^^^^^^^^^this


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Our sadly departed friend and prolific forum contributor; Sig, had over 100 positive feedbacks

I'm sure that we all remember how he always used to post that _'no shows"_ or _"time wasters" _would receive negative feedback

He knew the power of the itrader feedback tool and he respected it

I wish that he was still with us to comment on this


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I used it from both sides of a transaction.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Is itrader separate from the forum? Any way to better integrate and get it working on mobile?


----------

